# Macbook pro retina très lent sur internet



## boumbah (27 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour, 
je viens d'acheter un macbook pro 15 pouce retina mi 2014 16GB i7 2,5 gh 512 GO 
mais la connexion internet est extrêmement lente, parfois ça marche et puis d'un coup sa marche limite plus.. il y a peut être un par feu ou je sais pas quoi par défaut qui bloque la connexion ? parce que dans la même pièce j'utilise aussi un i-mac une tablette un iphone et pc et sa marche bien, alors que se passe t'il avec le macbook?? 
merci


----------



## Ma Dalton (27 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

le pare-feu ne doit pas poser de problème.

Le mieux pour l'instant est de faire exactement ceci : 

- désactive le wifi de l'ordi
- éteins l'appareil qui crée le réseau wifi (Box ? c'est à préciser)

- va dans Préférences système / Réseau / wifi / Avancé / wifi : sélectionne la ou les lignes qui correspondent à ta connexion, et clique sur le signe "-" pour supprimer
- fais OK, puis Appliquer
- éteins le Mac

- rallume la "box", attends qu'elle ait fini son cycle de démarrage
- rallume le Mac
- active le wifi et connecte toi au réseau (tu auras besoin du mot de passe du wifi)

Si le problème n'est pas réglé, donne plus d'infos sur le réseau et l'environnement.


----------



## boumbah (27 Septembre 2015)

sa marche toujours pas:/ bhen c'est une free box, elle est en bas et je suis a l'étage mais même quand je descend sa marche pas bien, le problème c'est que sa fait ça juste avec le macbook donc sa viens du macbook je pense


----------



## Ma Dalton (27 Septembre 2015)

Est-ce que tu as fait exactement toute la manipe ?

Infos nécessaires pour la suite : 

- sous quel OS est le Mac (/à propos de ce Mac : Version ) ?
- l'as-tu acheté neuf ou d'occasion ?
Si d'occasion, a-t-il été réinitialisé ?


----------



## loegler (27 Février 2016)

Bonjour,

J'ai également un macbook pro rétina et je rencontre depuis plusieurs mois le même problème que celui décrit par boumbah. Une solution a-t-elle été trouvée depuis ?

Quelques précisions :
- Il s'agit d'un Macbook Pro Retina 15" de fin 2012 - acheté neuf.
- L'appareil étant encore sous garantie apple care cet automne, je l'ai amené en réparation : la carte wifi a été remplacée mais les ralentissements n'ont pas disparu.
- Je dispose chez moi d'une box internet Swisscom, mais le problème semble survenir quel que soit le réseau wifi sur lequel je me connecte. Les ralentissements sont souvent plus marqués lorsque je m'éloigne un peu de la box (dans une pièce à côté). Toutefois, le dysfonctionnement ne vient apparemment pas de la qualité du signal wifi puisqu'un smartphone ou un autre ordinateur situé au même endroit ne rencontre aucun ralentissement comparable.
- L'OS est Mac OS 10.11.3 El Capitan, mais le problème était déjà présent sur Mac OS 10.10. (Avant d'envoyer l'ordinateur en réparation, j'ai d'abord essayé de le formater et de réinstaller la dernière version de Mac OS. Toutefois cela n'a pas fait disparaitre les ralentissements.)

Merci d'avance.


----------



## asus27 (27 Février 2016)

Bonjour

Avez vous essayé de brancher votre MacBook directement en ethernet et désactivé le wifi. Ceci pour voir si le problème est bien du côté wifi.

Fab


----------



## loegler (29 Février 2016)

asus27 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Avez vous essayé de brancher votre MacBook directement en ethernet et désactivé le wifi. Ceci pour voir si le problème est bien du côté wifi.
> 
> Fab



Bonsoir,

J'ai testé ces deux derniers jours la connexion avec un câble ethernet : je n'ai remarqué aucun ralentissement, alors que c'est quasiment systématique en wifi.
Il semblerait donc bien que ce problème soit lié au wifi...


----------



## madeinbzh (14 Avril 2016)

Bonjour, 

Je publie sur ce poste pour un problème similaire avec à peu près la même machine : MBP retina mid-2014 // 250 G // 16 Go RAM // 2,2 Ghz // intel core i7.
Il arrive par moment sur ce dernier que safari se mette à "planter", devenir extrêmement lent à afficher la page quand on la fait descendre/monter, revenir en arrière/avant, parfois cela le fait même freezer (on peut bouger la souris mais cliquer où que ce soit est alors impossible) et met environ 30 secondes à revenir, toujours en boguant.
Je navigue par défaut sur safari (sur lequel j'ai installé l'extension addblock plus, peut-être un indice pour remédier au problème), donc quand le problème survient, c'est sur safari. L'autre problème est qu'une fois apparu sur safari, il est également sur mes deux autres navigateurs installés : chrome et opéra (même si safari a été quitté). J'admet être du genre à ouvrir 2, 3 à 4 fenêtres safari avec dans chacune d'un à 10 onglets, parfois certaines des fenêtres restent ouverte un jour ou deux, pas plus. 
La chose une fois apparu, si elle ne s'arrête pas au bout d'un certain temps (ce qui n'est jamais le cas, quasiment), je redémarre ma machine : problème disparu. J'ai aussi une fois fait un reset de safari, ça a aidé c'est sur, mais le problème est revenu 4 à 5 jours plus tard...

Le problème n'est pas énorme, mais reste quand même gênant sur une machine de cette envergure... J'ai consulté pas mal d'autres sujets pour trouver la solution, mais beaucoup sont relatifs à la connexion internet ou alors des ralentissement pas du tout apparents à ceux de mon côté.

Merci d'avance


----------



## kaos (14 Avril 2016)

Étrange ce problème 

1-Je commencerais pas éliminer la cause freebox Wifi en vérifiant la plage DHCP
Ex : de 192.168.1.2 à  192.168.1.80 (soit 78 IP assigniable dans la maison )

2-Vérifier les paramètres du wifi Freebox
Canaux = auto ? peut être choisir un autre canal ?







3-Au pire passer en IP fixe ? ou DHCP avec Adresse manuelle ?


J’imagine que beaucoup ont déjà regardé de ce coté là.

On peut trouver pas mal de gens qui ont des soucis avec le wifi de la Freebox V6 et les mac

_Si vous rencontrez des coupures wifi entre votre macbook pro et la freebox v6 la solution consiste à changer dans l'interface d'administration de la freebox dans wifi --> Réseau Personnel --> Paramètres avancés --> "Version du protocole EAPOL" = "Version 1"._


A vous les studios ...


----------

